# [Fri 26th Jun]  ★★ ASTRAL CIRCUS ★★ Burn in Noise, GAUDI, K.i.M., Hedflux, Nick Sentience & more!



## mirageman (May 21, 2015)

★★ FULL LINE-UP ANNOUNCED ★★

The wait is finally over!! Astral Circus returns with another night full of psychedelic magic and creative energy.

▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀

★★ ROOM 1: PSYCHEDELIC TRANCE ★★

▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀

► Burn in Noise – LIVE (Alchemy Records) 
www.facebook.com/burninnoise
www.soundcloud.com/burninnoise 

► K.i.M. – LIVE (Zero 1 Music/Grasshopper Rec) 
www.facebook.com/pages/KiM/205813276119940 
www.soundcloud.com/joakimfogelmark 

► Nick Sentience (Sentience Productions) 
www.facebook.com/nicksentience.music 
www.soundcloud.com/nicksentience 

► Shane Gobi (Alchemy Records) 
www.facebook.com/DJ.SHANE.GOBI 
www.soundcloud.com/shane-gobi 

► Nikki S (Liquid Records/Alchemy Records) 
www.facebook.com/NikkiSOfficial 
www.soundcloud.com/djnikkis 

► Neill Moore (Liquid Records/Free-Spirit Records) 
www.facebook.com/pages/Neill-Moore/111708706022 
www.soundcloud.com/neill_moore 

► Svess (Further Progressions/SecretSoma) 
www.facebook.com/DjSvess 
www.soundcloud.com/dj-svess 

▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀

★★ ROOM 2: ALTERNATIVE ★★
(PSYGRESSIVE / PSYBREAKS / TECHNO / DUB)

▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀

► GAUDI – LIVE (Six Degrees/Interchill/Iboga) 
www.facebook.com/gaudimusic 
www.soundcloud.com/gaudi 

► Hedflux – LIVE (Luminus Music) 
www.facebook.com/hedflux 
www.soundcloud.com/hedflux 

► Sprocket (Zenon Records) 
www.facebook.com/Sprocket.Music 
www.soundcloud.com/sprocket 

► Andy Force (Mutagen Records/Astral Circus) 
www.facebook.com/AndyForce.Mutagen 
www.soundcloud.com/andy-force 

► Mr Black (Habitual/EDR) 
www.facebook.com/pages/Mr-Black/410230439029077 
www.soundcloud.com/mr-black-edr-habitual 

► Miss Kiff (Cyan Fuchsian Promotions) 
www.facebook.com/misskiff 
www.soundcloud.com/miss-kiff 

► FlibbertiGibbet (Astral Circus) 
www.facebook.com/DJFlibbertiGibbet 
www.soundcloud.com/flibbertigibbet-2 


▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀

★★ Visuals by Dave TechnoGnome ★★ 

★★ Décor by Cognitive Dissidents, Sayp and Kailash Decorations ★★ 
www.facebook.com/cognitivedissidents
www.facebook.com/pages/UV-decorations-Apsynthe-from-Sayp/227776040587198
www.facebook.com/pages/Kailash-Decorations/747081151997007

▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀

★★ TICKETS ★★ 

Early Bird - SOLD OUT!
Saver - £10.00+b/f - AVAILABLE NOW!
Advanced - £12.00+b/f 
Standard - £15+b/f
MOTD

www.astralcircus.net
http://www.accessallareas.org/astralcircus/
www.brixtonjamm.org

Cash Tickets:
Access All Areas Network 
2nd Floor, 30c Camden Lock Place, London, NW1 8AL.
Open: Tuesday to Saturday (12pm-7pm)
http://www.accessallareas.org/astralcircus/


▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀

★★ ABOUT ASTRAL CIRCUS ★★ 

Astral Circus is a realm of self-expression and mutual insight. We endeavour to cultivate an interactive experience that stimulates beyond the senses, and unlocks the innate creativity possessed by each and every one of us.

With an outdoor smoking terrace and fabulously friendly party people this event is going to be off the hook!

Let's animate our vision - together!

Join us - www.facebook.com/astralcircusparty

▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀


----------



## mirageman (Jun 18, 2015)

Next Friday!!!!

Tickets still available


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 18, 2015)

Is Nick Sentience playing spurt acne <--- fucking hell, my iPad just autocorrected 'psytrance' to 'spurt acne' 

Anyway, is he really playing psytrance? I remember him well from years ago, he used to do some awesome productions (Nukleuz stuff mainly)


----------



## mirageman (Jun 18, 2015)

Yes Nick is producing and spinning psy trance now and will be doing so at Astral Circus  

Nikki S (one of the AC organisers) is his wife, and also produces and spins psy trance too!


----------

